

Ask HN: Is this email from Y Combinator or scam? - gdhillon

I got the following email from YC on October 4th sayingthat application process is closed and we were rejected. But I still seeing tweets for PG that application deadline was yesterday October 10th. So I'm wondering is that email a scam? Here is the email:<p>Thanks for applying to startup school.  Unfortunately we couldn't
accept you this year.  There were a particularly large number of
applications this year: over 2400, and the auditorium seats only
716.  So we had to turn away a lot of people we would otherwise
have accepted.  We are however going to stream the event live on
Justin.TV.  And we are looking into options for even larger venues
in the future.
==============================================
Unsubscribe myname@gmail.com from this list:
http://ycombinator.us2.list-manage.com/unsubscribe?u=7567183ee894c630e3b8f872c&#38;id=76bd670699&#38;e=55bdf23383&#38;c=70c79a2e18
======
waterside81
This is a (valid) rejection for startup school - which is different from YC
Winter class. Two different things. So no, not spam.

~~~
gdhillon
But my question is that what is startup school? We did not apply for it any
startup school, so how did we get this email?

~~~
abbasmehdi
Think you might have accidentally applied for startup school instead of YC's
mentorship program? If so I'd do something about it, now!

~~~
gdhillon
Hi Abbas, I checked about a week before the submission and our application is
already sumibtted for YC mentorship. I might have accidently applied for
startup school and not remember :)

Thanks,

------
wmf
Startup School != YC funding.

------
gdhillon
But we never applied for any startup school? We just applied for YC
application for Winter class. Or is it by default that when you apply for
Winter you also apply for startup school?

When will they announce the startups selected for Winter season?

